# [SOLVED] AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello, I was just wondering what is the maximum temperature this card should reach while playing games in full screen? 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

What temps are you seeing and what are the PC specs?
Are you experiencing any problems?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

No not getting any problems, so far the highest it has gone 75 (I know this isn't too bad, I was just wondering in case it gets too high). It's a custom build with:
Motherboard- Asus P8Z77-V LX
cpu- Intel core i5 3570k 3.4Ghz
gpu- AMD Radeon HD 7870 2gb
ram- 8gb Corsair DDR3 XMS3 1600MHz/PC12800
psu - Corsair TX650 V2 650W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

75C under load is quite acceptable.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

What would you say the max temperature should be before I should turn it off?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

100 to 105C is the normal range for concern, shutdown, damage.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

okay thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD ATI Radeon HD 7870 2GB max temperature?*

You're welcome.


----------

